# Looking to Sub in Downriver, MI



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm looking for a little extra work in the downriver area. I have a Jeep Wrangler with a 7' Boss plow. Let me know what you got 734-934-1628 my name is Peter


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

bump, still looking my previous deal wasn't working out


----------

